# (résolu)[emerge] erreur lors de l'install de gnome desktop

## hackensolo

Bonjour,

Comme j'aime apprendre sur l'informatique, je me suis lancé sur une installation de Gentoo..., pour l'installation du système de base ça a été un peu rude mais j'y suis arrivé.

Je veux maintenant me lancer dans l'installation d'un gestionnaire de bureau, j'ai opté pour Gnome mais voilà, il me mets des messages incompréhensibles lors de l'emerge.

Voici mes logs lorsque je fais un emerge --ask gnome-base/gnome :

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3740QM_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2053008 total,   1800512 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 24 Oct 2016 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: "rsync://rsync1.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Et lors de l' emerge:

```
 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186:0=[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-204[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20150213:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (x11-wm/mutter-3.20.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.20.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-apps/systemd-226-r2::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.20.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12 systemd

# required by media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.20.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.20.0::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=media-libs/gegl-0.3.8 jpeg2k raw

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.20.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1 networkmanager

# required by media-gfx/gnome-photos-3.20.3::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.20.0::gentoo[tracker]

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo[extras]

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.17:0.2 upnp-av

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.20.1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=sys-auth/pambase-20150213 systemd

# required by net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.3::gentoo[-gnutls]

# required by net-im/telepathy-connection-managers-2-r2::gentoo[-msn,xmpp]

# required by net-im/empathy-3.12.12::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j -bindist

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] Yes

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/iputils' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.8.3[bluetooth(+)?,networkmanager(+)?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2::gentoo (Change USE: +networkmanager)

- gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.20.4::gentoo (Change USE: -networkmanager)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.20.4::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-3.20.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome" [argument])
```

Merci d'avance pour le coup de main car j'ai vraiment envie d'avancer sur ce système qui me donne une telle liberté.Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 10:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu nous dire quel profil tu as sélectionné, c'est-à-dire le résultat de

```
eselect profile list
```

----------

## hackensolo

Merci pour la réponse

Voici:

```
[1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [17]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [19]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [20]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [21]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [22]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

Gnome

Et voici le make.conf. 

Je sais que tu ne me l'as pas demandé mais au cas où:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="gnome X -kde -qt5 gtk dbus udev bindist branding"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"
```

Last edited by hackensolo on Mon Oct 24, 2016 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour Gnome, il faut activer systemd, choisis donc le profil juste en-dessous, ce qui va débloquer certaines choses.

Ensuite, reviens-nous pour les autres blocages éventuels.

----------

## hackensolo

Me revoilou, j'ai modifié le profile par gnome/systemd et voici ce que j'ai :

```
emerge --ask gnome-base/gnome

......

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.113:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44:0= required by (x11-misc/colord-1.3.3:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.20.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186:0= required by (sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.42:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.20.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (x11-wm/mutter-3.20.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (net-print/cups-2.1.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-204[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20150213:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-44:0= required by (gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (net-wireless/bluez-5.39:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.28.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-209 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.7:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-209:0= required by (net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186:0=[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.20.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-183:0= required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-3.20.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-209:0= required by (sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.20.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (sys-apps/systemd:0=[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/targets/systemd/package.mask:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (21 Apr 2015)

# This is for running sys-apps/systemd and also helps

# portage to not try to pull in other providers leading to

# strange blockers.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

J'ai bien compris qu'il y a un conflit avec certains paquets....mais comment le résoudre?Last edited by hackensolo on Fri Nov 04, 2016 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hackensolo

Je me réponds à moi-même....

J'ai fais un : 

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

Et ça lance la compile.

----------

## xaviermiller

Super !

----------

## hackensolo

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Super !

 

Mais je me poses des questions par rapport au choix du profile.

Pourquoi suis-je obliger de prendre le profile gnome/systemd et non pas gnome sans systemd ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Gnome ne fonctionne pas sans systemd[*], je m'étonne en fait qu'il y ait un profil "gnome/pas systemd"

[*]en fait, il y a moyen, via des patches qui désactivent certaines fonctionnalités, mais via un overlay non officiel

----------

## netfab

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> je m'étonne en fait qu'il y ait un profil "gnome/pas systemd"
> 
> 

 

C'est le fonctionnement des profils qui veut çà.

D'après ce que je peux comprendre, chaque répertoire n'est qu'un complément du précédent.

Donc, lorsque vous sélectionnez desktop/gnome/systemd, vous utilisez aussi les paramètres de desktop/gnome et de desktop/.

En fait, je pense que les profils devraient être réorganisés de cette manière :

```

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/systemd

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/systemd/gnome

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/systemd/kde

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/systemd/plasma

```

Cela résoudrait en même temps le bug #565640.

----------

## hackensolo

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *xaviermiller wrote:*   je m'étonne en fait qu'il y ait un profil "gnome/pas systemd"
> 
>  
> 
> C'est le fonctionnement des profils qui veut çà.
> ...

 

Ou bien

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd/desktop

default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd/desktop/gnome

default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd/desktop/kde

default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd/desktop/plasma
```

Car on peu aussi avoir un systemd sans desktop...non ? à moins qu'on puisse avoir un desktop sans systemd.

----------

## netfab

 *hackensolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou bien
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mais dans ce cas tu ne peux plus avoir de desktop sans systemd (xfce, lxqt, ...).

En fait, le problème avec ce système des profils c'est qu'il n'est pas possible d'en sélectionner plusieurs en même temps : impossible de sélectionner gnome et kde sur un système par exemple.

----------

## hackensolo

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *hackensolo wrote:*   
> 
> Ou bien
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mais d'après ce que dit notre admin adoré plus haut, on ne peut pas installer un gnome desktop sans systemd. Donc, la liste profil proposée plus haut est dans la logique de ce que permet la distribution et le profile de cette distribution...je sais pas si tu me suis.

Ex.: si tu veux installer un gnome et un kde ça devrait être possible car ils ne peuvent pas être installé sans systemd....pas en même temps mais un à la suite de l'autre.

Dans la plus part des distributions, le gestionnaire de login te propose plusieurs bureaux, gnome, kde, xfce....   non ? 

Mais ceci dit, si Gentoo ne le permet pas, je l'aime quand même.

----------

## netfab

 *hackensolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ex.: si tu veux installer un gnome et un kde ça devrait être possible car ils ne peuvent pas être installé sans systemd....pas en même temps mais un à la suite de l'autre.
> 
> Dans la plus part des distributions, le gestionnaire de login te propose plusieurs bureaux, gnome, kde, xfce....   non ? 
> ...

 

Si, bien sûr que tu peux installer gnome et kde en même temps sur un système.

Mais au niveau des profils tu ne peux que choisir gnome ou kde, mais pas les deux en même temps.

Ce qui fait que, au niveau de la configuration, tu devras éventuellement activer/désactiver des useflags manuellement, alors qu'en sélectionnant le profil adapté, non (et inversement).

Les profils ne sont qu'une configuration par défaut définie par les développeurs pour faciliter la vie des utilisateurs.

Tu peux très bien sélectionner le profil default/linux/amd64/13.0 et activer/désactiver les useflags qui te plaisent, mais çà sera plus long

----------

## hackensolo

Merci pour les infos, ça a été instructif, j'avance...

----------

## hackensolo

Installation de Gentoo Réussie !!

Installation sur un pc physique de marque Dell Optiplex 780 Core 2 duo

Configuration et compilation du noyau 4.4.26-gentoo avec activation de type de processeur, systemd et Dell Vendor --> OK

Compilation du bureau Gnome 3.20 avec systemd --> OK

Elle ne s'est pas passée sans souci, loin de là.

Pour le systemd et Gnome ça a été long mais plus simple que je croyais.

Petit soucis au niveau des locales, qui pour moi, devaient être placées en be-latin1

Et un petit souci également avec gnome-terminal qui n'était pas installé par défaut.

J'ai remarqué que la reconnaissance du matériel se fait bien mieux sur une machine physique que sur une machine virtuelle de type VMWare ou Virtualbox. 

Pour la compilation du noyau et du bureau, cela se fait aussi bien plus rapidement que sur une machine virtuelle.

Voilà, j'espère que j'ai bien fait de poster ici.Last edited by hackensolo on Thu Nov 10, 2016 8:14 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bienvenue au club  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Yay, un petit nouveau  :Smile: 

----------

